# Top AKC Agility GSD's for 2008 - CONGRATS!!



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Bretta made #18 (that's her 'real' name they listed). Sorry about the weird formating*

Rank Name.......................................................Sex...... Points..... Dbl Qs 
1 MACH4 Blitza Vom Ronin Haus MXF ..................B ...1,720.... 15 
2 MACH2 Misty Blue XF ......................................B 1,168....... 29 
3 MACH3 Ringo OF ............................................D 1,093 .......31 
4 Becca My Delightful Destiny VCD2 RN MX MXJ MXF B 1,059.... 11 
5 MACH F Kaska Sonador Vom Kraftwerk OF .........B 941.......... 35 
6 MACH Bonjon's Cadance Ad Traumblick RN NAP NJP MXF B 939 44 
7 MACH2 Kiahaus' Fast And Furious OF ................B 897 .........11 
8 MACH3 Njgsdr's Draven's Hangman's Fury CD OF D 789 ..........15 
9 Hausjoellas Fantom MX MXJ MXF .....................B .....694...... 2 
10 MACH Y'Caeli Of Turkey Hill CD RA NAP MXF .....B .....652 .....13 
11 MACH3 Lavasky Vom Malone Jerome OAP OJP OF B ...650 .....39 
12 MACH Blackthorn's Deva XF ...........................B ....636 .....13 
13 Caesar Vom Haus Beal CD MX MXJ ..................D ....508 .......4 
14 MACH Divvie My Gift From God CDX NAP XF ......B ....483 .....15 
15 Kip RN MX MXJ ............................................D ....432 ......7 
16 MACH Becka Zet Eurosportu XF ......................B ....421 .....10 
17 MACH Chief NF ............................................D.... 417 .....20 
18 Beretta Vom Wildhaus MX MXJ XF ...................B ....392 .....10 
19 Regalwise I'm A Sky Pilot MX MXJ NF ...............D ....313 .......2 
20 MACH Radar V Haus Safko .............................D..... 291.... 18 
21 Rescued By Ryker TDX MX MXJ .......................D..... 289 .....2 
22 HC Abel Vom Quasliner Moor UD RE MX MXJ XF... D .....228..... 4 
23 Gimmi Vom Steffen Haus MX MXJ .....................B..... 217..... 7 
24 Velociraptor Jasper CD MX MXJ OF ...................B..... 214 .....2 
25 Emma Buettner Von Cullman VCD2 UDX RAE MX MXJ B. 209..... 3


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Woooooo great job, all, and especially you, MRL! I recognize your gal on the list.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome News Congrats!!! Thanks for the list.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Wonderful, CONGRATS big time MLR & Bretta !


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

WOW That is neat. Jenn all your hard work shows.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow number 18 nationwide!!! That is too cool! Congrats!!! 

I see Draven is again near the top of the list and Blitza is number 1.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Are any of the other gsd's on the list on this board?!?!?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: I see Draven is again near the top of the list and Blitza is number 1.



Yeah yeah, so they are on the list too. But look at that #18, doesn't her name seem to kind of sparkle and shine?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats Bretta!



> Originally Posted By: kelso
> Are any of the other gsd's on the list on this board?!?!?


#14 was one of my rescues and she was posted on this board as a puppy.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!









I see alot of European bred kennel names in that list! Blackthorns, Eurosport, Haus Beal, Haus Safko and Quasliner Moor are ones that jump out of the list at me....

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> > Quote: I see Draven is again near the top of the list and Blitza is number 1.
> ...


Of course it sparkles!! In fact I missed your bold on the top of the post and the first name I looked for was Beretta (Bretta)!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah!!!!!!!! goooo bretta and jenn!!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats... 

and I noticed that the dog just below you is #19 Regalwise I'm A Sky Pilot MX MXJ NF who is descended from the dogs I bred back 20 years ago... 

(btw, though Wizard (Windstrom's Saruman V.Finn, CD,OFA< TDI) and Wolfie (Windstrom's Lone Wolf, OFA) were inbred upon intensely from that time til now***The boys only were bred to a total of 6 bitches each in their entire life... they've done well despite that, but I don't recommend it!)


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

WHOOHOO!!!!! You go girls (MRL and Bretta!!). Maybe someday we'll have a shot at that list...though it might be tough, living in western Montana. Only this group would understand: I've actually considered moving someplace where there's MORE AGILITY!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Not to change the subject but I got my review today in the mail and it had the performance events from the Nationals. Lots of z Eurosportu dogs listed in agility and obedience.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1Congrats Bretta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow how great is that!







Out of curiosity any pics or links from then? Again, very neat to hear this!


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Congrats! Thats awesome!!!


10 MACH Y'Caeli Of Turkey Hill CD RA NAP MXF .....B .....652 .....13 
is another eastern PA dog and one of Aster's trigility partners at DOCNA trials


----------

